# Welche Zahlungsart bevorzugt Ihr beim Online Shopping?



## Flauwy (27. Mai 2008)

*Willkommen zu einer Umfrage von buffed.de!* 

*Worum geht's überhaupt?* 
Um unsere Shop-Angebote noch besser und einfacher zu gestalten, würden wir gerne wissen, welche Zahlungsart ihr beim Online Shopping bevorzugt.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Alion (27. Mai 2008)

Für Onlineshopping im Inland, bevorzuge ich eine einfache Rechnung. Sobald ich aber ich Ausland etwas bestelle ziehe ich die Kreditkarte vor. Und da der Buffed Shop von mir aus gesehen im Ausland liegt. Kreditkarte.


----------



## Theroas (27. Mai 2008)

Kreditenkartenzahlung - habe mir eben für diesen Zweck eine machen lassen.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Kreditkkarte oder Rechnung. Aber da man meistens bei Rechnung sich Anmelden, registrieren oder was auch immer machen muss eher Krediktkarte.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Click & Buy .

Hab Leider keine Mastercard , und kann deshalb nicht mit Kreditkarte zahlen.

Aber mit click & Buy , funktioniert alles Super , nur das die ganze Transaktion halt leider ein bisschen länger dauert.


----------



## nalcarya (27. Mai 2008)

Paypal rockt. Nix geht schneller, da man sofort nachdem man auf kaufen geklickt hat bezahlt und der Verkäufer eine entsprechende Bestätigung bekommt, d.h. die Ware sofort abschicken kann. 

Das bringt gerade bei ebay eine unheimliche Geschwindigkeitsverbesserung von Kauf der Ware bis Erhalt der Ware. Und sicher ist Paypal als Zahlungssystem auch, Unsicherheit bringen höchstens die Menschen da rein die trotz Bezahlung nicht liefern, aber die kann man ja bei jeder Methode erwischen :/


----------



## Thrawns (27. Mai 2008)

PayPal und/oder Lastschrift. Oder Überweisung, dauert leider immer 1-3 Tage bis das Geld da ist, bzw. der Empfänger merkt, dass es da ist.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Mai 2008)

Visa - die Freiheit nehm ich mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bin bei Click & Buy und Paypal angemeldet. Darüberhinaus nutze ich natürlich auch die altehrwürdige Art der Überweisung mittels Online-Banking.

So jetzt habe ich was zum Thema beigetragen und kann den Thread heimlich in den richtigen Bereich verschieben. *tüdelü*


----------



## Krimson (27. Mai 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> *Willkommen zu einer Umfrage von buffed.de!*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> Um unsere Shop-Angebote noch besser und einfacher zu gestalten, würden wir gerne wissen, welche Zahlungsart ihr beim Online Shopping bevorzugt.
> ...



lastschrift oder nachnahme


----------



## Megamage (27. Mai 2008)

Nachnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin noch minderjährig das zahlt dann meine Mutter an der Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Mai 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Nachnahme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auch wenn ich ungern leuten recht gebe,deren charname mehr als 1 *^*
schliese ich mich der meinung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ein Freund von Lastschriftverfahren oder auch ab und an mal Rechnung. Eine Kredidkarte besitze ich gar nicht,weil ich dieses "Jetzt kaufen,morgen bezahlen"-Prinzip nicht leiden kann. Im RL wird nur mit Barem eingekauft. Wenn ich mal bei Ebay unterwegs bin, akzeptiere ich nur Überweisung (als Käufer wie Verkäufer).


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bevorzuge Paypal, sollte das nicht möglich sein, Kreditkarte.


----------



## mendiger (27. Mai 2008)

ich habe neulich auf nachname bestellt und dass aht mich über 5&#8364; mehr gekostet.


----------



## OllyHal (27. Mai 2008)

der Einfachheit halber ist Paypal, Kreditkarte, etc. am einfachsten... aaaaber: man geht immer in Vorkasse.

Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, erst zu bezahlen, wenn die Ware meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, würde ich diese bevorzugen -> also : Rechnung. 

Ich verstehe natürlich, daß viele Versender aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen auf Vorkasse bestehen. Ich kann das aber als Kunde genauso gut aus eigenen Erfahrungen behaupten :-)


----------



## ekram (27. Mai 2008)

Wenn möglich per Rechnung, sonst Nachnahme.


----------



## Krusch (28. Mai 2008)

wat für ne demliche frage lastschrift kla ist an sichersten zur not kann man es storniren


----------



## Shadlyin (28. Mai 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> *Willkommen zu einer Umfrage von buffed.de!*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> Um unsere Shop-Angebote noch besser und einfacher zu gestalten, würden wir gerne wissen, welche Zahlungsart ihr beim Online Shopping bevorzugt.
> ...


Eindeutig Paypal, so hat der Verkäufer gleich sein Geld und ich früher meine Ware.
Außerdem, lässt es sich gemütlich in 2 Min erledigen.


----------



## Mystasia (28. Mai 2008)

Lastschrift


----------



## airace (29. Mai 2008)

ich find Paypal einfach praktisch benutze das auch immer bei ebay


----------



## Sturmrufer (30. Mai 2008)

Auf jeden Fall Rechnung. Bei allen andren hier angegebenen Möglichkeiten muß ich zahlen bevor ich die Ware ordnungsgemäß erhalten habe. Auf dem 2. Platz liegt das Lastschriftverfahren. hier kann man bei mangelhafter oder ausbleibender Lieferung wenigstens eine Rückbuchung veranlassen.


----------



## Argolo (30. Mai 2008)

Naja, Rechnung ist zwar eigentlich sicherer als Lastschirft, aber dennoch verwende ich eher Lastschrift. Kaufe aber auch nur bei Amazon ein oder bezahle meine Accounts.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Mai 2008)

lastschrift oder nachnahme


----------



## Krischplak (30. Mai 2008)

Das beste als Kunde ist natürlich Rechnung, da man erst nach erhalt der Ware zahlen muss. So ist als Kunde gewährleitet, dass die Bezahlung erst erfolgt wenn man die korrekte und unbeschädigte Waren in Händen hält.

Bei Shop´s wie AMAZON(.de/.com) ist mir persönlich die Zahlungsart egal, denn beispielsweise AMAZON hat mein Vertrauen durch guten Service verdient. Und ich denke das sich dies beim Buffed-Shop ähnlich verhalten wird.

mit freundlichen ....... BLA ..... usw.


----------

